# German Wirehair For Sale



## wingetti (Sep 26, 2014)

This 3 1/2 year old male was a rescue dog; now you rescue him and give him a home he needs. He has been trained professionally and for a year by me. He is ready for this season of all types of upland and waterfowl hunting. Last winter/spring he was introduced to Shed Hunting. He is a versatile trained dog. He has placed in NAVHDA test trails with Prize 3 and 158 points his first time out. He is a well-mannered individual, with wonderful traits; house broke, family friendly, gentle, loving, and will be a great companion. 
I have a training field if you are interested in seeing him work. You will be amazed at his dependability and aggressive style of hunting once in the fields. His experience has been on lots of birds over the last two seasons and years. Now he is ready for this season of hunts. His trained abilities are with the whistle, verbal, hand, force fetched, Wow, etc. and his tracking is outstanding. I am sure that $900 for him will give you what most of us don't see in less trained dogs or even the cute little puppies. Call me at 801-721-2499.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

can you post some pics?


----------



## wingetti (Sep 26, 2014)

I appreciate all those who have called seeking information about this awesome dog I had for sale. I regret that I had only one like him. I sold him just a week after listing him for sale. The new owner and I spent 2 1/2 hours having fun and training the owner together. I miss the guy a lot, yet, I feel he was a perfect match for his new owner and the dog.


----------

